# Fishing with Brine



## russ010 (Apr 13, 2009)

This is going to be kind of edited since Brine has a tourney at this particular lake pretty soon.... so here goes lots of pictures

Easter Sunday Brine and I met up at a local lake to do a little recon for his upcoming tournament ... it was WINDY and the water was way up - and I mean about a foot or so past pool, so all of the timbers were even more underwater, as were the tops of the lay downs that you can usually see poking out of the water. 

Anyways, we get started fishing this thing like we were in the actual tournament. Brine pretty much says "show me the fish!" and I went to where I thought we could atleast start getting fish for the 5 fish limit. We're there for about 10 min and I get a bite - but the little peckerhead just fiddled with my worm and went on. Next thing I know, Brine is bringing this one in - 






We fish there a few more minutes with little to no bites, and we decide it's time to move on. We hit the place I usually go first thing in the morning to get my limit. - NOTHING doing. (I still say work that whole bank though Brine, you'll get atleast 2 or 3 - especially if it's raining or overcast.)

We go to where he's fished before and has caught his limits.... he produces a few keepers and I end up with 1 fish after about 3 hours of being in there.
















then my lone fish from this spot....






I hear Brine yell - I GOT A BIG ONE!!! I get ready to get the net and just knew he was pulling in the big one!






after a long battle, he finally gets the monster to the boat!






we hang around for a little while longer, and he manages a few more that I didn't snap, and then he caught one a little more worth of picture taking






We pull out of this spot and go to some of my other secret holes, we finally get to where I want to be, but on the way there the water went from clear to MUDDY! We tried it out for about 20 min, then decided to go back out into the clear water. I take him on my afternoon tournament trail and we did much better.

2nd or 3rd cast I get this one...






Then not to be outdone by Brine... I catch my own monster...






Brine pulls out a couple from here, but we were too busy trying to catch more that we didn't take pics.

We pull off and go back to where I know the fish are... and this one would have definitely put Brine into the money if it were an actual tourney...

Brine caught a good many here, but I don't know if I didn't take pics, or if my camera messed up and didn't save the pictures.. but here are a few of the one's I caught.






this one got on after I cast out in no mans land and started to reposition the boat because of the 20mph winds we were fishing in... I started to reel in and wondered how my line got back to the bank - I decided maybe I should set the hook. Brine guessed 2.2lbs, and sure enough - scales said 2.17 - the camera man always know what the weights are






and here's another from the same spot







We trolled the banks after that since we had to be out by 5pm and Brine brought his aqua view to see if we could find my rod. After retrieving jrphotography's rod/reel the day prior, I was feeling pretty good about finding mine. We get to where I threw it out, and after looking at all sand on the bottom, we found grass... and not just any grass, but grass that's atleast 2' tall. I told him to not worry about it anymore and let's fish! We hit a few more spots, but the wind just wouldn't cooperate with us. We decided to head back in because we didn't want to get locked in the gates and have to pay $50 to get out.

I had a great time Brine and good luck at your tourney... I don't think you'll have any problems.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 13, 2009)

Cool report and pics! Thanks for posting them 8)


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice job guys! Those water look sweet! =D>


----------



## poolie (Apr 13, 2009)

I was just about to PM you to see if you guys made it out Sunday when I saw this post. Sounds like yall had a great time.


----------



## Brine (Apr 13, 2009)

Jim said:


> Nice job guys! Those water look sweet! =D>



Not sure if the post relays it or not, but that's actually the same body of water. Looking at the water color in the pics, I could understand how someone would think they are different lakes. The funny part is, had Russ taken some pics of the lake where it was Muddy, you wouldn't have believed it was the same lake. Also, keep in mind that this is an electric only lake, so it's not like running miles up a big lake to find different water. All of these conditions were within a mile of each other. 

I'll say this.... Russ knows a thing or two about catchin fish out there. He let me catch all those little ones and then waits till the end to catch a good one. Then just to make sure I know who's boss of the lake, Russ culls out my stick by at least 4#. :lol: 

Enjoyed it Russ, and hope to do it again someday. Except maybe at a lake near me. There aren't as many sticks in the lakes by me, but the ones you do catch are usually bigger and fight a little better. :LOL2:


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I need to run up there with my rig pretty soon. Maybe hire Russ as my guide...... :shock: 

At the rate y'all squeeze 2 in that little boat we could surely fish 4 of us outta mine.... :lol: :lol: 

Sometime during the summer, lets see if we can all 4 (y'all two, Poolie and me, plus maybe anyone else who is local), together (more than one boat :lol: ) just for some fun fishing, on a weekend nobody has a T. 

I still have yet to meet the rest of y'all. Was going to try and run over to the weigh in at Acworth, but I was up to my ears (and the trailer sunk in to the frame) in mud, helping a good friend plant about 150 trees for his Eagle Scout Project. Decided a shower was the top priority at that time.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 14, 2009)

Getting together sounds good to me.. I think it would be fun. Later in the summer (june or july) would probably be the only free weekends I have... but I think we can work something out somehow


----------



## poolie (Apr 14, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 14, 2009)

darn, I wished you would have been 2 for 2 on the pole find! nice catches guys! beautiful day out!


----------



## fish devil (Apr 15, 2009)

:twisted: That lake looks like a pitchers/flippers paradise with all that standing timber.


----------



## Andy (Apr 15, 2009)

I wish the local lake here had timber like that.
Nice catches guys!!


----------



## russ010 (Apr 15, 2009)

That lake is about 350 acres... and there are atleast 17 separate spots with standing timber all in different parts of the lake. Some are in coves, in the back of coves, open water, on points and then some just along the edges... they are fun to fish, and it's the best place to get out of the wind when it picks up.

This is the only lake I've fished that has standing timber... but the rest of the lake is just sand - but if you know where the grass is, you will find the bigger fish...


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 15, 2009)

russ010 said:


> That lake is about 350 acres... and there are atleast 17 separate spots with standing timber all in different parts of the lake. Some are in coves, in the back of coves, open water, on points and then some just along the edges... they are fun to fish, and it's the best place to get out of the wind when it picks up.
> 
> This is the only lake I've fished that has standing timber... but the rest of the lake is just sand - but if you know where the grass is, you will find the bigger fish...




grass = bass


----------



## Brine (Apr 15, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> grass = bass



Dang Jy,

I thought you were new to bass fishing. It took me 30 years to realize that. :LOL2: 

I'm dead serious. I used to avoid it like the plague and curse it when it got all over my lures. :LMFAO:


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 15, 2009)

Brine said:


> Jyphotography said:
> 
> 
> > grass = bass
> ...



yeah Bassadict sent me a video from basspro.com... that is where I learned it! :lol:


----------



## Brine (Apr 15, 2009)

Good to hear!


----------



## Brine (Apr 19, 2009)

Russ,

Just wanted to follow up with you....We ended up tying for 6th out of 20 boats. If I had taken pics of the fish, they would have looked the same as when you and I were there. Ended up doing the same thing as you and I with similar results. Just never could find a big fish. Well, I say that... I did break one off shortly after the hookset that felt pretty good for a few seconds. :evil: 

Other than that.... Got to see a 7 and a 6 come out of there. I think it took about 10+ to win. Results should be posted later today. 

Thanks again for your help.
Brine.


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 19, 2009)

=D> Nice job guys. That looks like a decent lake.


----------

